# ASR Trial



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Today was the first day of our trial in Evans GA.
We had 18 entery level dogs. I can't remember how many passed but I'll post tomorrow. The level 1 and level 2 dogs will go on Sunday. There's nine level 1 dogs and 2 level 2 dogs yet to trial.
Bentley and I will go for our level 1 before lunch if all works out. We will do everything except our woods and building search which will be done later in the day.
This has been the largest ASR trial ever.

My daughter and I will be competing against (for) each other. Abbie is her dog a Boxer. She'll most likely beat her dad. We see.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Definitely a big trial - eighteen dogs for the entry level is great. Good Luck tomorrow. Is Chris and Neka going for ASR 2 tomorrow or is he holding off for now?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh i hope that your daughter and Abbie whip your butt!! especially w/Abbie just coming off of whelping (right??).

Good luck to all!!! :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris is still thinking about it. We'll find out tomorrow what he is going to do. Oh, I went through my ASR decoy cerification yesterday and PASSED! So I decoyed in my first ASR trial today and had a blast. In the morning I will be decoying for level 1 and 2 in the trial so I'll get to be a trial decoy for Bentley (dads GSD) and Abbie (my sisters boxer). Its going to be fun. Its not training anymore so I hope that they both do well and pass. Hey dad, you know that I'm going to have to bring it to 'em tomorrow!  But I know you're not worried, they're going to do awesome!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

come to nebraska SOON, PLLLLEASE??????

oh--and don't let any of those pud-dogs hurt ya, ok?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> ... Oh, I went through my ASR decoy cerification yesterday and PASSED! So I decoyed in my first ASR trial today and had a blast. In the morning I will be decoying for level 1 and 2 in the trial so I'll get to be a trial decoy for Bentley (dads GSD) and Abbie (my sisters boxer). ...


CONGRATULATIONS, Jay!! =D> Very cool!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hip Hip Hooray!!! Atta Boy! \/ Great Job


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't say enough how proud I am of my two progency. (Can't say kids anymore.) They are great.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

BIG congrats Jay! =D> =D>


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I hope you'll be posting some photos!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congrats Jay and best of luck to Jerry and daughter!!!! 8)


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Jay, glad to hear all that hard work and dedication paid off for you  I would say have fun at the trial, but I know first hand that it is very hard not to have fun - even as a spectator at an ASR trial. Great bunch of people. Best wishes to all the competitors and their dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, here's what happened.
Had 18 entery level dogs, Half of them passed. Had eight Level 1 dogs. Three passed and in this order; Jay Murphy, dog- Vinnie with 97%, Jerry Lyda (me), dog Bentley with 95%, and Mo Earl dog name, I can't remember with 87%.
Abbie, my daughte's boxer D/N. Her obedience was not there and her building seach was not up to par. Everything else was great. Her building search was last and she didn't engage. The decoy was in a dark room and Abbie went for him and hit the door with her head. I don't know what was going on in her mind but whatever it was wasn't good. She WILL be better next time.
Kieth Earl, dog Tango was the only Level 2 dog and he got his second leg with I think 87%. 
Nice trial and the biggest ever with 27 dogs entered. Had lots of fun. Jay was taken down by the proof dog and was taken down pretty good. Jay did a great job coming up without injury to himself or dog.
Two days of ASR trial that lasted 10 hours each day. I wish you all had been there.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Jerry and of course Bentley ! Way to go Jay  Now you got me curious as to who the proof dog was - Gator?????

Trial over - let the partying begin :twisted:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep, it was Gator.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats, sounds like a great trial!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Wasn't Mo's dog's name Squirrel? 

BIG congrats to Jerry and Bentley for getting 95% on their first try at Level 1!! They both did great for two old timers. :wink: :lol: \/ As soon as I can get the pics and videos uploaded to my computer I'll send them to him so he can post them if he wants to. I have some of Abbie's bitework as well.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep, it was Gator! I worked Gator with that same exercise for my decoy cert, yeah he couldn't take me down for that one, but he got me back when I worked him as the proof dog.  I tell you one thing- that joker hits ya like a truck and I have a NICE bruise to prove it. The other two decoys were picken on me for eating some grass but I proved myself by the time the trial was over 'cause none of the trial dogs were able to bulldoze me!!  Hitting the ground or not, its all part of it and I had a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne Schmaltz (Jun 15, 2006)

Jay, fantastic achievement!! Anyone as sharp as you are who works as tirelessly and enthusiastically as you do (and in extreme heat, no less) will not encounter many barriers in a lifetime. Hat's off too to Matt for your awesome skill, he's a very good, very effective teacher.

Jerry, Jerry, Jerry. My goodness. I'm thrilled you kids did so well! (Nice to know us older folks can still get the job done  , too) I wish I could have been there this last weekend, I thought of y'all and your trial all weekend, hoping everyone did well and had fun. Sounds to me like Jackie and Abby did the gracious thing and let you boys shine, age before beauty you know :lol: 

Way to go, everyone!!

Aloha,
Anne


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> .... Two days of ASR trial that lasted 10 hours each day. I wish you all had been there.


Me too!


Big congratulations to all! 8)


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Heart-felt congratulations to the Lyda Family. I hope to see some pictures SOON!!!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks to everyone!!  

Anne!!!!!  Its so nice to hear from you and thank you for the nice things that you said. How is Demi? I wish you and Demi were here. Shoot, Demi would have walked out of here with quite a few titles!! She is a very very nice girl.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Demi and Anne, such a nice pair.  Demi would have done well too.
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the break down of all dogs and scores

ASR Trail Results:



Saturday-Sunday, Dec 2-3, 2006

CSRA - ASR

Augusta, Georgia

Evaluator: Scott Whigham



Entry Level: 

Decoys: Matt Hammond, Chris Duhon, Jay Lyda, Mike Friend(civil)

Place
Handler
Dogs Name
Breed/Sex
Score
%
Rating

1
Steve Rothlisberger
Pumper
Mal/m
161/170
95%
Excellent

2
Carlos Colon
Mac
Cane Corso/m
158/170
93%
Excellent

3
Eric Collins
Flash
Mal/m
150/170
88%
Good

4
Garland Whorley
Shaka
APBT/m
148/170
87%
Good

5
Noah Sanders
Meir
AB/m
148/170
87%
Good

6
Carlos Colon
Mojo
Cane Corso/m
145/170
85%
Good

7
Jim Beernink
Ali
Mal/f
142/170
84%
Good

8
Dale Durden
Shadow
GSD/m
137/170
81%
Good

9
Rebecca Chatos
Bam
GSD/m
136/170
80%
Good

10
Rob Smith
Armour
GSD/m
132/170
78%
NQ

11
Jim Beernink
Kempo
Mal/m
124/170
73%
NQ

12
David Kuneman
Xander
Cane Corso/m
122/170
72%
NQ

13
Sidney Washington
Dosha
APBT/m
118/170
69%
NQ

14
Jamal Wright
Scrappy
APBT/m
113/170
66%
NQ

15
Shayne Mitchell
Mecey
Rott/f


DQ

16
Garland Whorley
Kema
Fila/m


DQ

17
Timothy Freeman
Blue Boy
APBT/m


DQ

18
Jim Beernink
Stryker
Mal/m


DQ  OB

Level 1:

Decoys: Matt Hammond, Chris Duhon, Jay Lyda, Mike Friend(muzzle)

1
Jay Murphy
Vinny
Mal/m
290/300
97%
Excellent

2
Jerry Lyda
Bentley
GSD/m
286/300
95%
Excellent

3
Mo Earle
Hugo
Mal/m
245/300
82%
Good

4
Dale Durden
Shadow
GSD/ m
230/300
77%
NQ

5
Eric Collins
Flash
Mal/m
162/300
54%
NQ

6
David Kuneman
Mojo
Cane Corso/m
158/300
53%
NQ

7
Jackie Shults
Abbie
Boxer/f


DQ

8
Sidney Washington
Tacoma
Dobe/m


DQ









Level 2:

Decoys: Matt Hammond, Chris Duhon, Jay Lyda, David Kuneman, Jay Murphy(hidden sleeve&muzzle)

1
Keith Earle
Tango
Mal/m
346/400
87%
Good (Leg#2)











Additional awards:

High in Trial:
Jay Murphy and Vinny

Hardest Hitting:
Garland Whorley and Shaka


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Concrats to both of you, and hopefully your daughter/sister will pass next time.

little q: what does "NQ" and "DQ" means? Fail the test I guess, but what does it mean exactly?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

NQ = Not qualified or did not qualify (not a high enough score)to obtain title or advance 

DQ - Disqualified (for reasons such as failed to engage decoy or did not complete obedience exercise - out of control etc.)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone and we'll do it again and again and again and will love doing it.  :lol: :wink:


----------

